# Corsair Hydro H115i auf Asus ROG Strix Z390-F



## Razilein (15. April 2019)

Guten Abend!

Mein letztes PC Projekt ist nun schon einige Jahre her (i7-2600k) und mit morgen habe ich alle Teile für den neuen Rechenknecht beisammen. (i9-9900k, Strix Z390-F, 970 EvoPlus Nvme, Corsair Hydro 115i, etc)

Da es meine erste AiO Wasserkühlung ist, wollte ich um Vorschläge für die Installation bitten. Um genau zu sein: Wie schließe ich die Pumpe und die Lüfter am besten an das Mainboard an?

Ich hab mich etwas eingelesen und bin auf verschiedene Meinungen gestoßen: Die Anleitung der Hydro 115i spricht davon, die Pumpe mit einem USB Header auf dem Mainboard zu verbinden.

In der Anleitung des Mainboards wird auf einen AiO Header verwiesen.

Ich für meinen Teil würde die Lüfter an CPU_FAN und CPU_OPT und die Pumpe an AIO_PUMP anschließen. Liege ich da falsch?

Was ist denn nun die bessere Lösung?

Mit der Bitte um Erleuchtung - Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus !


----------



## Schwarzseher (16. April 2019)

Hi
Ist glaube ich hier ganz gut erklärt:All-in-One - Anschluss AIO an MB | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Razilein (16. April 2019)

Ok, dann hab ich das richtig verstanden. Aber zumindest ist mir nun klar, dass das USB Kabel dann entfernt werden kann. Danke!


----------



## Schwarzseher (16. April 2019)

Darf man mal fragen in welchem Gehäuse du die AIO verbaut hast und wo?Front oder Deckel?Würde auch gerne später mal wenn was neues kommt die H115i Pro verbauen in einem Fractal Defign 6.
Die Pro Version soll wohl noch etwas bessere Lüfter haben(Magnetschwebetechnik
Ja das USB Kabel wird wohl nur zum steuern der RGB Beleuchtung und der Software sein.


----------



## Razilein (16. April 2019)

Hiho, ja ist eh die Corsair Hydro Series H115i Pro (CW-9060032-WW) 

Als Case wird ein AeroCool XPredator Evil Black Edition herhalten müssen! Ja, ist Uralt - ohne Radiator-Vorbereitung, aber ich denke, ich bekomme den in die Front rein  Notfalls muss der DVD Brenner aus dem 5,25" Schacht weichen, dann geht sich das bestimmt aus. Zum befestigen werden die guten alten Kabelbinder verwendet 
Ja, etwas russisch aber jetzt nochmal nen Hunni für nen neues Gehäuse wollte ich net ausgeben ^^


----------



## harl.e.kin (16. April 2019)

Wenn Du die Lüfter nicht über die Icue Software regeln möchtest sondern übers Board  dann kannst Du das genau so anschließen wie geschrieben. Ich hab meine Pumpe an AiO Pump und die Lüfter über die Pumpe angeschlossen.


----------



## Patrick_87 (17. April 2019)

Hi ,
Ich habe selbst eine Corsair Aio gehabt und ein ähnliches Asus Board.
Du machst folgendes:
Alles anschrauben, USB von der Pumpe kommt an einen USB Header auf dem Board. Der Stecker von der AIO kommt NICHT auf W PUMP+ oder CPU FAN. Der muss auf AIO PUMP. Dafür hast du extra einen Anschluss auf dem Board. Schließ ihn unbedingt dort an !
Von der Pumpe aus müsste ein Stecker kommen an den die Lüfter angeschlossen werden. Die Lüfter kommen nicht an dein Mainboard. Sie werden mit der Pumpe verbunden.
Dann startest du deinen Rechner und es wird eine Fehlermeldung kommen. CPU FAN ERROR. Ist ganz normal, weil an CPU FAN kein Kabel steckt, heißt das board denkt deine CPU ist ungekühlt. Dafür musst du dann in dein Bios gehen , auf Monitor klicken, dort bei CPU FAN wo dann NA stehen sollte klickst du drauf und wählst ignore aus.
Dann speichern und Exit. Dann bootet dein Windows normal , du ziehst dir die Corsair Icue Software , und in dieser Software kannst du dann die Lüfter , die Pumpe , alles steuern was deine AIO betrifft und natürlich alle andere Corsair Hardware.

Mach es unbedingt so. Du kannst die Pumpe auch an CPU FAN anschließen, allerdings ist sie dann über deine Software nicht richtig zu steuern, und gerade die ICUE Software ist ja das gute daran, kannst alles super einstellen.


----------



## harl.e.kin (17. April 2019)

Muss er nicht, er kann die Lüfter auch wie beschrieben an CPU und CPU_OPT anschließen und vom Board regeln lassen.


----------



## Schwarzseher (17. April 2019)

Ich denke beide Varianten sind problemlos möglich.Die Frage ist halt will ich die Pumpe bzw. Lüfter über die Software steuern oder übers Bios.Übers Bios spare ich mir halt die Software.Was jetzt besser ist muss halt jeder individuell entscheiden.Wenn man über AIO Pump anschliesst hat man wohl eben kein Tacho signal,weil kein PWM Anschluss??
YouTube
Corsair H115i im Praxis-Test: Einbau und Corsair Link - PC Magazin


----------



## Razilein (17. April 2019)

Kleines Update: Das mit dem Radiator in der Front war leider Wunschdenken 

Hab nun den Tower komplett zerlegt und den Radiator in den Deckel bekommen  Knapp aber doch ^^

Angeschlossen hab ich die Lüfter nun erstmal an CPU_FAN und CPU_OPT, läuft so weit auch einwandfrei. Ziemlich leise sogar für mein Empfinden. Werde aber aufgrund der Tipps von euch heute mal die Corsair Software ausprobieren und die Lüfter an die Pumpe anschließen.

Danke @ all!


----------



## harl.e.kin (17. April 2019)

Stell die Lüfter und die Pumpe auf Balanced für mich das wirklich die beste Mischung aus Lautstärke und Leistung. hab auch mit festen RPMs getestet wird mir aber zu warm obwohls sicher kein Problem darstellt. werd mal schauen ob ich mit Noctua NF-A14 PWM noch bisschen was rausholen kann.


----------

